# DIY Rockwall.



## Eddie2257 (Aug 10, 2011)

finaly made the time to make a rockwall for my black soil dragons (pogona henrylawsoni), iv wanted to make one for ages but never got around to it and now i have...enjoy.





thanks eddie


----------



## Jewyy95 (Aug 10, 2011)

looks sick man


----------



## Trouble (Aug 10, 2011)

Looks good  The whole tank looks great! good job, bet your dragons will love it!


----------



## Eddie2257 (Aug 10, 2011)

thanks.


----------



## MathewB (Aug 10, 2011)

Awesome work mate!


----------



## leamos (Aug 19, 2011)

Looks great, what are the dimensions of the setup?


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 19, 2011)

Looks like somewhere I'd like to live if I was a dragon


----------

